

Norvig IAQ: Can I get good advice from books on Java? - yarapavan
http://norvig.com/java-iaq.html

======
yarapavan
_Most Java books are written by people who couldn't get a job as a Java
programmer (since programming almost always pays more than book writing; I
know because I've done both). These books are full of errors, bad advice, and
bad programs. These books are dangerous to the beginner, but are easily
recognized and rejected by a programmer with even a little experience in
another language._

~~~
stonemetal
Bah, the next bit on the same page:

 _There are a small number of excellent Java books. I like the official
specification and the books by Arnold and Gosling, Marty Hall, and Peter van
der Linden. For reference I like the Java in a Nutshell series and the online
references at Sun (I copy the javadoc APIs and the language specification and
its amendments to my local disk and bookmark them in my browser so I'll always
have fast access.)_

